# Wow it was a busy week



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a lot of orders come in early this week. This was another stand out order from a fella New Yorker! Honduran Rosewood Small howler, distress, coaxer/distress. Sorry the pic is a little fuzzy. I just got a new phone (don't ask what happened to the old one). So I was trying it out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. It is Honduras rosewood which is easy to get. Still makes some good calls though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice Rick.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job bud !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your calls are looking better all the time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally agree on that note, do you take veggies on trade ?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are very nice looking calls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas! Rick I don't think customs will allow it... LOL


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I got 3 calls last week from itzDirty and they are beyond what I expected. They make some pretty gnarly sounds and the wood finish is excellent. Can't wait for the weather to cool down to start putting these to use. Thanks Dirty!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Sir! Very glad you like em.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful looking calls!

At the rate you guys churn out these calls, you've given me an idea!!! You could setup a "Call Collecting Membership" of sorts where people can subscribe for $20 / month or whatever and receive a new, custom call every month. Good idea, or just another way to get in trouble with the wife?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am always in trouble with the wife!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Chris.

Yeah I built a bigger dog house! Lol I might add another wing after this hunting season.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Yeah I built a bigger dog house! Lol I might add another wing after this hunting season.


----------

